# Android Auto (maps)



## hoguet (Feb 27, 2017)

Is it possible to use Android Auto maps instead of Google maps on the Uber driver APP?
It seems more driver friendly and gives more detail.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Yes you can. First go into the settings in uber and change the navigation to Google maps. When you get a ride and you are in route in Google maps, you can minimize that and tap on the Android auto. The Android auto map will automatically take the route from Google map without having to add the destination yourself.

You can test it without Uber by making any destination on Google map and tapping on Android auto after.


----------



## hoguet (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## dv1 (Apr 2, 2018)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Yes you can. First go into the settings in uber and change the navigation to Google maps. When you get a ride and you are in route in Google maps, you can minimize that and tap on the Android auto. The Android auto map will automatically take the route from Google map without having to add the destination yourself.
> 
> You can test it without Uber by making any destination on Google map and tapping on Android auto after.


hi....after reading your post it sounds like you maybe can help. I just got a new car with android auto and thought it would make life easier. but I cant take maps work. When I am connected to android auto with my phone plugged in, it wont let me access maps on my phone. when in a ride from uber or just access maps alone. it just kinda flashes the app real quick and then nothing. Only if Im un-plugged and then disconnected to android auto can I access maps, put in an address and then re-plug in and have it appear on the screen. There has to be a better way or I;m not doing something....OR with my car or phone suck...which one of the above. Thanks in advance.


----------

